# Anyone looking for someone to shoot their car???



## jolsondiazjr (May 31, 2017)

I'm a photographer located in Miami, FL looking for some cars to shoot for anyone interested.

I do shoot all film, both medium format and 35mm. So it's a bit of a different look than your usual digital car photography.

You can check out my work here -> jolsondiaz.com/whips

So if anyone wants more professionally taken photographs of their car, let me know!_a_


----------

